# Hunter 2/26 - 63" new snow!



## 180 (Feb 26, 2010)

We now have over 63" since Tuesday and it is still snowing. Exhausted and tired.  West Side not open yet, but coming soon.  People are hucking everywhere.  What an amazing day.  This weekend should be off the hook with powder bumps.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 26, 2010)

2/16?


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2010)

180 said:


> We now have over 63" since Tuesday and it is still snowing. Exhausted and tired.  West Side not open yet, but coming soon.  People are hucking everywhere.  What an amazing day.  This weekend should be off the hook with powder bumps.



Still waiting to get plowed out...    


I want a yesterday repeat!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2010)

we were planning on k for sunday but we may have to seriously re-think this one.  how bad does the west side get in terms of crowds?  i would think the weekend is gonna be a total zoo.


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> we were planning on k for sunday but we may have to seriously re-think this one.  how bad does the west side get in terms of crowds?  i would think the weekend is gonna be a total zoo.



44 is going to be open... That means the Y lift generally... Which never has a line.

You can bounce between 44 and Purna..


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2010)

hmmmmm


----------



## DoubleEject (Feb 26, 2010)

63"??? Wow! There'll probably be a lot of city slickers there this w/e, dontcha think?


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2010)

DoubleEject said:


> 63"??? Wow! There'll probably be a lot of city slickers there this w/e, dontcha think?



It's heavy snow.... count on them hitting the bar early..


----------



## tarponhead (Feb 26, 2010)

180 said:


> People are hucking everywhere.



yesterday, right underneath the quad there was landing zone from a border, had to be a 25' huck.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll be there tomorrow.  Give a shout if you see me, I'll be by myself.  6', bright red jacket, black ski pants, shitty Elan Flow XT skis.  Send me a text if you're not into shouting at strangers.  973-270-4395.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 26, 2010)

d, your driveway get plowed out yet?

I think I'd probably be disappointed if I was so close and yet missed a day like today... How you handling it?

-w


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2010)

greg basically said it was off the hook with bumps forming all over the place.  took them 7 freakin hours to get there


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2010)

Probably shouldn't post this...

My son's weekend soccer tournament is teetering on cancellation...a foot of snow in Long Island and still snowing. All of tonight's games are cancelled and the schedule is in shambles. And it's still snowing.

They of course don't want to cancel and give refunds, but I've already contacted the team manager and told her I won't risk our lives to drive south to play soccer.

But of course I will drive north to ski!!!!

Please send your positives vibes my way for tournament cancellation.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2010)

2knees said:


> greg basically said it was off the hook with bumps forming all over the place.  took them 7 freakin hours to get there



I was wondering about the drive.

The Taconic and 84 were closed for periods this morning and there is a state of emergency here...police are ticketing any vehicles out on the road other than plows and official vehicles.


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2010)

WJenness said:


> d, your driveway get plowed out yet?
> 
> I think I'd probably be disappointed if I was so close and yet missed a day like today... How you handling it?
> 
> -w



Never got the car out...






But i did get a lot of work done... I'm going to be OB most of tomorrow...    It's time..


----------



## severine (Feb 26, 2010)

JimG. said:


> I was wondering about the drive.
> 
> The Taconic and 84 were closed for periods this morning and there is a state of emergency here...police are ticketing any vehicles out on the road other than plows and official vehicles.



See the other threads...they were stuck on 84 about 1 mile from the Taconic for 4 hours this morning.


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 26, 2010)

dmc said:


> Never got the car out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's simply awesome.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 26, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Say it again...

WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Soccer tournament cancelled.

See you all at Hunter tomorrow.

Psyched!


----------



## 180 (Feb 26, 2010)

see you tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2010)

Insane day today. We left Thomaston, CT at about 5:15 and opted to head over to New York via 84. It dropped down to 29 this morning and I thought the wet roads up on 7 and 23 might freeze up. Our decision turned out to be the epic fail of all time.

All was fine until about 6:30 when we hit an area on 84 right before the Taconic with heavy snow. Within a few miles we were stopped. It turns out the highway was shut down. We were there for *four effin' hours*, almost suicidal thinking about the powder day we were missing up at Hunter. Eventually, the cars were able to navigate the endless stream of tractor trailers with the help of "toothless bitches" (inside joke). Anyway, we got to the Taconic about 10:30 and we decided to beeline it to Hunter. That southern stretch of the Taconic was nuts - trees laiden with snow hanging over the road and whatnot. Eventually the road cleared and we were able to do 70. Nobody was out.

Got to the Rip Van Winkle and the roads were basically almost dry. In fact not a lot of snow all the way to the bottom of the mountain road. Then we estimated 8", then 12", then we started estimating in feet. The Tannersville/Hunter area is absolutely choked with snow. Got to the mountain and struggled for a parking space. The 2 hour ride took us seven today! :-o

Anyway, got booted, choked down some burgers and hit the line for the quad. On the ride up, a guy told us West Side was closed. We were majorly bummed. Then at the summit we noticed a small crowd of 60 or so people waiting for the West side to open. Within 7 or 8 minutes the roped dropped! So we beelined Claire's. Hit the upper section of that and then cut over to 44. Insanity! _Feet and feet and feet_ of snow. Lots of untracked. Dense snow, but very skiable. Spent the rest of the afternoon on the West side. We lost Grassi on the first run. He was trying to find some deep powder skiing skills. It was dumping on and off all afternoon

Brian and I hit 44 X2, Annapurna X2 and Claire's once. Z lift line was nuts most of the afternoon with almost 30 minute waits, but we felt satisfied with the skiing we got in. Hit Cliff to Racer's to finish the day. Truly epic. I'm thinking about heading back early next week after the weekend crowd leaves and bumps the place up. There will be no icy troughs for a long long time. there's a ton of natty base there.

So a day that started horribly turned into and epic treat. Ride home was smooth and quick. Got some video I'll try to throw up later. Awesome day, even though it was a bit short.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Insane day today. We left Thomaston, CT at about 5:15 and opted to head over to New York via 84. It dropped down to 29 this morning and I thought the wet roads up on 7 and 23 might freeze up. Our decision turned out to be the epic fail of all time.
> 
> All was fine until about 6:30 when we hit an area on 84 right before the Taconic with heavy snow. Within a few miles we were stopped. It turns out the highway was shut down. We were there for *four effin' hours*, almost suicidal thinking about the powder day we were missing up at Hunter. Eventually, the cars were able to navigate the endless stream of tractor trailers with the help of "toothless bitches" (inside joke). Anyway, we got to the Taconic about 10:30 and we decided to beeline it to Hunter. That southern stretch of the Taconic was nuts - trees laiden with snow hanging over the road and whatnot. Eventually the road cleared and we were able to do 70. Nobody was out.
> 
> ...


Sweet..Glad u guys got it done..Car trouble ended by bid to hunter....


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> Insane day today. We left Thomaston, CT at about 5:15 and opted to head over to New York via 84. It dropped down to 29 this morning and I thought the wet roads up on 7 and 23 might freeze up. Our decision turned out to be the epic fail of all time.
> 
> All was fine until about 6:30 when we hit an area on 84 right before the Taconic with heavy snow. Within a few miles we were stopped. It turns out the highway was shut down. We were there for *four effin' hours*, almost suicidal thinking about the powder day we were missing up at Hunter. Eventually, the cars were able to navigate the endless stream of tractor trailers with the help of "toothless bitches" (inside joke). Anyway, we got to the Taconic about 10:30 and we decided to beeline it to Hunter. That southern stretch of the Taconic was nuts - trees laiden with snow hanging over the road and whatnot. Eventually the road cleared and we were able to do 70. Nobody was out.
> 
> ...



Glad you guys finally made it to Hunter and got some goods! You must have been just ahead of me on 84 in fact I can picture the section you where stuck in. Anyway I'm just getting home from my adventures today and just about ready to pass out. None the less, keep your eyes open for my trip report! Plattekill was off the hook!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2010)

This was the view on 84 at about 6:30am, unfortunately we were treated to the same exact view for the next 4 hours...






At least we were slightly entertained by the roaming weirdos while we waited for everything to get cleared up.  Though I'm glad that we didn't notice naked truck driver dude until we were pulling away. 

I was totally bummed to hear that the west side was closed when we finally got on the lift sometime after noon today.  I was so happy to see them getting it ready when we finally got to the top.  That first run down 44 made the whole trip worth it to me.  Even if I did think I was going to choke to death on pow for a few moments when I fell...  Great day, even though it was a shortened session my legs are cooked.  The amount of snow they got up there is truly unbelievable! 

I only touched bottom a couple of times on Racer's, otherwise we were riding the dense pow all day (to the best of my ability). 

A couple of pics:
Greg on 44, 1st run





Greg on Purna





Greg on Racers for the last run of the day





I apologize for the crappy pics, my camera kinda sucks.


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2010)

A few crappy cell pics. Vid is uploading.

*Brian on 44*





We need to get Brian a better matching jacket for his fly new pants. :lol:

*44*





*Powder on Claire's*


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2010)

*Video*

It needs another hour or so:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2010)

FLOAT!  I want more of it.  I suck at it.  But once I got my chit together I was having a blast.  Started on Claires.  I literally choked on powder on one of the 6 spills I took on the first half of Claires.  Did a couple of runs on Hellgate.  A few more on Heuga > Racers.

Shout out to the Toothless Girl and the topless male trucker with the big meat fun-bags.

Yay pudding!!!!


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 26, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Shout out to the Toothless Girl and the topless male trucker with the big meat fun-bags.
> 
> Yay pudding!!!!



I won't ask! After all it was a powder day! :beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

Greg said:


> It needs another hour or so:



hunter sucks

where are the seeded bumps?


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Shout out to the Toothless Girl and the topless male trucker with the big meat fun-bags.
> 
> Yay pudding!!!!





WoodCore said:


> I won't ask! After all it was a powder day! :beer:



Remember, the three of us were trapped in a car for 4 hours on 84. Luckily we had lots of entertainment watching some of society's finest. :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2010)

Brian has quite the fashion sense, doesn't he?! :lol:

Hey, Greg! Why didn't you include some of the footage you guys took on the highway?  Nice vid, nice commentary (though all we hear is heavy breathing from Bri :lol.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Brian has quite the fashion sense, doesn't he?! :lol:



i didn't recognize B at first.  and i have to say i LIKE those pants!  

nice vid Greg. looks and sounds like you had a great time and it was worth the effort to get there.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Brian has quite the fashion sense, doesn't he?! :lol:
> 
> Hey, Greg! Why didn't you include some of the footage you guys took on the highway?  Nice vid, nice commentary (though all we hear is heavy breathing from Bri :lol.



i will get the highway footage posted sometime today.  it might be one of those, "you had to be there" moments.  but greg and brian will get a kick out of it.  Blizzard of 2010!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here it is... You had to be there for 4 hrs to really appreciate this.  Might still be processing...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Here it is... You had to be there for 4 hrs to really appreciate this.  Might still be processing...



Hahaha...damn, I don't think I would have lasted that long.  I gotta ask...what was that removal of snow intended to accomplish?


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Here it is... You had to be there for 4 hrs to really appreciate this.  Might still be processing...



Totally a "had to be there" moment but I laughed at that vid. :lol: It was only moments later that we saw the man boob trucker. :lol: Thanks for keeping me laughing and not insane during that highway closure guys.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Hahaha...damn, I don't think I would have lasted that long.  I gotta ask...what was that removal of snow intended to accomplish?



We laughed at them, but the end result was that "fisherman guy" (we had names for everyone  ) in the blue car in front of us got up enough courage to go around that truck. We were then able to weave around the rest of the trucks for the next mile and a half to the Taconic.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2010)

what were they doing?  was it a piss hole or something????


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

2knees said:


> what were they doing?  was it a piss hole or something????



See above. Speaking of piss holes....... :lol:


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2010)

:lol: Awesome!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> It needs another hour or so:



I was standing right behind you on the lift...couldn't miss those pants.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2010)

kingslug said:


> I was standing right behind you on the lift...couldn't miss those pants.



Why didn't you say hello? Powder is your thing. Maybe you could have showed us how to ski it! :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> See above. Speaking of piss holes....... :lol:



yes, i saw that right after i posted.  i dont get the second part though.


----------



## bigbog (Feb 27, 2010)

Terrific vids Greg(& everyone associated with the production team:lol.
Ditto on the rock-star pants Brian..!  Great to see all that snow for Hunter(& surrounding! = fantastic snow for skinning up..anywhere)


----------



## powhunter (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice vid and skiing boys!!!   Greg if you can swing monday let me know


steveo


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> Why didn't you say hello? Powder is your thing. Maybe you could have showed us how to ski it! :lol:



didn't know it was you...can't see who anyone is all bundled up. Only way I knew is when you posted a pic of bverts orange pants....


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> Why didn't you say hello? Powder is your thing. Maybe you could have showed us how to ski it! :lol:



The rule of the day was slow and steady and keep the damn tips up...just picked up my powder boards and its back to plattekille and hunter sun and mon.....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

2knees said:


> yes, i saw that right after i posted.  i dont get the second part though.



Another one of those had to be there things.  I'll just say that we did have to piss a few times while stopped on the highway (I, for one, had spent the previous day keeping hydrated in preparation for a full day of skiing hard) .  There might have been a bit of a piss hole competition at some point..


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Here it is... You had to be there for 4 hrs to really appreciate this.  Might still be processing...



Great video grassi, I laughed almost as much watching it this time as I did when you played back the audio just after shooting it. :lol:



Greg said:


> Totally a "had to be there" moment but I laughed at that vid. :lol: It was only moments later that we saw the man boob trucker. :lol: Thanks for keeping me laughing and not insane during that highway closure guys.



At least we were able to keep each other entertained, even if it was as the expense of the rest of the people on the highway.   It really made the time pass that much quicker.

As much as we laugh at the ice scraper brigade; it did get the guy ahead of us to get moving.  That got us to the next blockage as soon as they were clearing the way themselves, so the timing was perfect.  It was such a good feeling to get moving and off that damn highway at that point!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

Greg said:


> It needs another hour or so:



Nice job on the video.  I'm glad you caught the few turns where I looked like I had half a clue as to what I was doing, instead of the gaper I felt like the rest of the time.  I wish I had thought to add some commentary while I was videoing...

I had a great time yesterday, and it was nice to get to those west side trails finally.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Great video grassi, I laughed almost as much watching it this time as I did when you played back the audio just after shooting it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I forgot to add... 

Yay pudding!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 27, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I forgot to add...
> 
> Yay pudding!



Yay pudding!  I just had some.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Yay pudding!  I just had some.



LOLz!!!!


----------



## jalexc (Feb 28, 2010)

*What trail is 44 on Hunter?*

Is that Westway? Why do you guys call it 44?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2010)

jalexc said:


> Is that Westway? Why do you guys call it 44?



Yes, 44 and Westway are the same.  I don't know remember exactly why it's called both names, but somewhere around the top of the west side there's a sign for it that says Trail "44", so I assume it was the 44th trail??  Maybe one of the Hunter regulars will chime in with the real answer.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2010)

Westway was Hunter's 44th trail.  You are correct.


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 1, 2010)

isn't claire's 35?


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Yes, 44 and Westway are the same.  I don't know remember exactly why it's called both names, but somewhere around the top of the west side there's a sign for it that says Trail "44", so I assume it was the 44th trail??  Maybe one of the Hunter regulars will chime in with the real answer.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.



Back in the day - Hunter's trails had numbers associated with them..
Westway 44
Clairs 35

Rt80 is Whitecloud to Wayout - because the numbers add up to 80...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2010)

What a weekend!

My whole body aches.

Skied the entire F liftline...something I thought I would never do. 

Every woods area was skiable. I've never spent so much time in the woods at Hunter. At least part of every run was in the woods. Incredible.

The snow seemed to dry out as the weekend went on and got fluffier. I guess the water just kind of percolated out to the bottom of the 70 or so inches.

I've never experienced this kind of skiing in the east, let alone at Hunter. Nothing but powder and trees and steeps. 

WOW!


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm totaly shot....Platt and Hunter just kicked my ass....non stop moguls.too tired to load the pics.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2010)

It's official. Going back for more West side moguls tomorrow. 'Purna and 44 have to mogul heaven by now...


----------



## dmc (Mar 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> It's official. Going back for more West side moguls tomorrow. 'Purna and 44 have to mogul heaven by now...



I'll be there in spirit...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 1, 2010)

They are sick..never ending!!! leg burners though..big time!!


----------

